# BEST Side Skids for HS828



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a 2002 828 (original owner). Its been a great machine for a driveway which sees lots of snow every year i.e. UpNorth Michigan. 


The new-to-me HS928 came with side skids installed, and I really like how they work on my drive. I understand they are aftermarket items. 


From your experience what are the best side skids for a wheeled HS828, Honda OEM or something else? THKS.


NB


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Couple choices if you're sticking with Honda OEM designed skids:
Honda Steel Shoes: 04700768E110 - Skid Shoes
Honda Poly Skids: Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes
Lot of folks here rave about Armor Skids, but I don't have any experience with them. 
I have the Honda Poly Skids (Rabalon A148BS) on my HS928 and love them. Machine tracks straight as an arrow.


----------

